# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Προβλημα με σιδερο Rowenta Advancer

## furtune

Γεια σας, το σίδερο αυτό έχει ηλεκτρονική ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας. Έχει θερμόμετρο ενσωματωμένο στην πλακά.
Το πρόβλημα έχει ως εξής. Στην αρχή ήταν το πρόβλημα ότι σε οποιαδήποτε θερμοκρασία και να έβαζες τον ρυθμιστή δεν σταματούσε να ζεσταθεί με αποτέλεσμα να κάψει τα ρούχα. Η ενεργοποίηση όπως καταλαβαίνετε γίνεται με ρελέ. Το άνοιξα και παρατήρησα ότι είχε ένα καμένο καλώδιο στις συνδέσεις με την πρίζα, που με το ζόρι έκανε επαφή. Το έκοψα το άλλαξα. Το δοκιμάζω και τώρα έχει το εξής πρόβλημα ,  ρυθμίζεις θερμοκρασία, ανάβει ζεσταίνετε, σβήνει και μετά από λίγο αναβοσβήνει ένα κόκκινο led που έχει το οποίο από τι διάβασα στο net γιατί δεν έχω manual λέει (να μην σιδερώσεις γιατί το σίδερο είναι πολύ ζεστό αν δεν κάνω λάθος) . Και αυτό παραμένει έτσι ακόμα  και να παγώσει το σίδερο. Άμα δεν το βγάλεις από την πρίζα δεν ξαναπαίρνει μπρος , και φτου ξανά από την αρχή.Γεια σας, το σίδερο αυτό έχει ηλεκτρονική ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας. Έχει θερμόμετρο ενσωματωμένο στην πλακά.
Το πρόβλημα έχει ως εξής. Στην αρχή ήταν το πρόβλημα ότι σε οποιαδήποτε θερμοκρασία και να έβαζες τον ρυθμιστή δεν σταματούσε να ζεσταθεί με αποτέλεσμα να κάψει τα ρούχα. Η ενεργοποίηση όπως καταλαβαίνετε γίνεται με ρελέ. Το άνοιξα και παρατήρησα ότι είχε ένα καμένο καλώδιο στις συνδέσεις με την πρίζα, που με το ζόρι έκανε επαφή. Το έκοψα το άλλαξα. Το δοκιμάζω και τώρα έχει το εξής πρόβλημα ,  ρυθμίζεις θερμοκρασία, ανάβει ζεσταίνετε, σβήνει και μετά από λίγο αναβοσβήνει ένα κόκκινο led που έχει το οποίο από τι διάβασα στο net γιατί δεν έχω manual λέει (να μην σιδερώσεις γιατί το σίδερο είναι πολύ ζεστό αν δεν κάνω λάθος) . Και αυτό παραμένει έτσι ακόμα  και να παγώσει το σίδερο. Άμα δεν το βγάλεις από την πρίζα δεν ξαναπαίρνει μπρος , και φτου ξανά από την αρχή.

----------


## furtune

Παιδια το θεμα λυθηκε. Λοιπον το σιδερο εχει τεχνολογια μεσα οχι αστεια. Επιδη την πλακετα την δοκιμαζα εξω απο το σιδερο και ηταν σε κατακορυφη θεση με την μυτη προς τα κατω και τωρα συνειδητοποιησα οτι υπαρχει διακοπτης που καταλαβαινει σε τι θεση βρισκεται το σιδερο, γ'αυτο και δεν δουλευε. Made in germany , δεν ειναι τιποτα Korea ή China.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ούτε Made in Germany ούτε Made in Korea /China 
Τι παραπάνω προσφέρει ένα ρελε σε σίδερο ή ένας αισθητήρας (ορθοστασίας) και ηλεκτρονικός θερμοστάτης (αντί του συμβατικού με πλατίνα)? 

Να ρε σίδερο να το χαίρεσαι ..... Είναι και ντόπιο και εκτός του ότι σιδερώνει ... ταυτόχρονα και σου μαγειρεύει . Αυτές τις (καινοτομίες που έχουν οι Έλληνες)  αγόρι μου οι Γερμανοί και οι Κορεάτες ΔΕΝ τα πιάνει ο νους τους .
σίδερο.JPG

----------


## furtune

> Ούτε Made in Germany ούτε Made in Korea /China 
> Τι παραπάνω προσφέρει ένα ρελε σε σίδερο ή ένας αισθητήρας (ορθοστασίας) και ηλεκτρονικός θερμοστάτης (αντί του συμβατικού με πλατίνα)? 
> 
> Να ρε σίδερο να το χαίρεσαι ..... Είναι και ντόπιο και εκτός του ότι σιδερώνει ... ταυτόχρονα και σου μαγειρεύει . Αυτές τις (καινοτομίες που έχουν οι Έλληνες)  αγόρι μου οι Γερμανοί και οι Κορεάτες ΔΕΝ τα πιάνει ο νους τους .
> σίδερο.JPG


Κοιτα πρωτα απ ολα γιατι μπορει να βγω απο την κουβεντα εκτος του forum , το οτι ειναι made in germany το συνδεω και *μονο* αποκλειστικα με την ποιοτητα και πιστευω δεν μπορει να βγει καποιος και να πει οτι made in germany ειναι μαπα σε σχεση με ολα τα υπολοιπα. Οκ ας δεχτουμε αυτο.Σ'αυτο το φορουμ  μιλαμε παντα για καινοτομιες και για τιποτα παραπάνω. Το οτι οι πολιτικοι μ@λ@κιζονται ,εμας εδω δεν μας αφορα.

Τωρα οσο αναφορα το Made in Greece , απλα γ@μ@το.

----------


## studio52

Οταν θα αρχισει να σου χανει νερα απο το πισω μερος και κυριως θα το καταλαβεις οταν το εχεις ορθιο τοτε να μου πεις για Γερμανικη τεχνολογια φιλε billy και αυτο στο λεω γιατι αυτη ειναι η δουλεια μου ( τεχνικος μικροσυσκευων ) ,  καλα σου λεει ο Πετρος τι παραπανω προσφερουν ?  το ξερεις οτι αμα χαλασει ο αισθητηρας της θερμοκρασιας ( που υποτειθεται οτι κανει την δουλεια ενος θερμοστατη ) δεν υπαρχει σαν ανταλλακτικο μονο του ?  οποτε αγοραζεις καινουργιο σιδερο ( ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΟ ) ξερεις εσυ

----------

